# poly rope



## CowDoc (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a clinet that wants to use the polyrope in an MiG settnig to keep deer from knocking it down. What are the best places to buy this? I think he wants 1/4" rope.
thanks


----------



## Hoosier Haysteria (Mar 17, 2010)

Depends on where you are located. I've used polyrope a few times and seem to have good luck with DARE brand. Pretty reasonable and easy to find. I would stick with braided rope, some companies have come out with twisted and doesn't seem to be worth the savings. Braided has about 100 lbs more breaking strength than the twist. This is my first post - hope it was helpful, or at least not completely wrong, inappropriate or confusing.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I use an electrified brade in all my horse paddocks. I'm currently using the DARE Equi Rope. DARE - 269-965-2307 can give you a local distributer. They'll also send you samples. The best brade I ever got was from RAMM Fence, but they quit carrying it and switched to Electrobrade. Excellent product but $$$. I liked the old stuff because it had SS threads instead of the copper. Tractor Supply carries some pure poly stuff that's only good for temporary fencing IMHO....it's cheap and sags over a pretty short time...might be good for deer..

Welcome Hoosier...keep up the useful posts!


----------



## CowDoc (Jun 7, 2010)

I am also in Indiana. The client is in the Southcentral part of the state.
Thanks.


----------



## Hoosier Haysteria (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice to meet a fellow Hoosier CowDoc. I buy most of my fencing material from Rural King. They have stores all over IN, you might check their website for the one closest to you. They seem to have just about everything I've needed and do pretty good on price usually. You can also try Central Farm Supply in Louisville (502-363-6694). They are distributors and probably won't sell you direct (won't me) but they can direct you to someone close to you that has or can get the poly rope - Good people. You can also try Cisco in Indy. Again, they are distributors and probably won't sell you direct but can direct you to someone close. I don't know a lot about Cisco except that they are Dare distributors and they sometimes work with Purdue on seed trials. Mike120 brought up a good product - Electrobraid. I've priced some and he hit the mark - it is *expensive* but I believe that is the rope you can use to tow your truck if your not using it for fence. That might come in handy! Anyway, good luck with it.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I use the Ghallagher brand polyrope for horses and Ghallagher brand polywire for cattle cross fencing. Get the good stuff, the cheap farm store generic brands will make you regret using it. Any of the good brand names will work, Stafix, Speedrite, Powerflex, and Ghallagher.


----------



## Hoosier Haysteria (Mar 17, 2010)

Hayray brings up a good point. Fencing is like beer. Everyone has their favorite you just need to keep trying them until you find the one you like best. I've used Gallagher once or twice and have no complaints. I just don't think the difference in performance justifies the difference in price - just me. I use Dare because it's reasonable, easy to find and still made in the USA (Michigan).


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

The only brand of wire put in around here is RedBrand barbwire.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't want to go too far off track but what we've found is that to thwart deer strikes (and we have a lot of strikes), having flexible posts is the key to keeping the fencing from breaking. We've found that both poly string fence and our high-tensile fence on fence fiberglass posts (we use sungard) never break the line/wire if the posts are sized to flex. We'll come out and find the clips pulled or the lines moved up or down the posts but never broken.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I run miles of high tensil and deer never break it. The key is to have enough flex in the fence. If post are too close and fence tensioned super tight then when something hits it, then somthing is gonna give.


----------

